# does anyone have any idear wot bloodline this dog is?



## jozsef09 (Nov 3, 2009)

just woundering if anyone knows wot blood line he could b or cant u tell by lookin at it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can not tell a dog bloodline by looking at it. The only way to tell and bloodline or if a dog is purebred is to have linage papers from a reputable registry


----------



## jozsef09 (Nov 3, 2009)

cheers mate i cant get the papers n stuff.. pitbulls are illeagle in most states in australia now


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, that is not how it goes. Anyone who tell you the bloodline of you dog by just looking at it is a wanabee, don’t believe him or her.


----------

